# Transmission



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello Fellow Goat owners,

I believe that ours cars come with a t-56 transmission ? correct if am wrong. I was wondering how much horsepower will the stock transmission and drivetrain hold ? 500 - 600 ? Also where can i find a better transmission ?
I am planning to be in the 700 range ......thank you for the support , and here is a link for a good upgrade for the money, our cars make @ 290 to 300 dynoed. this will push you well over @ 450hp.

Trick Flow Specialties TFS-K306-485-460 - Trick Flow 485 HP GenX Top-End Engine Kits for GM LS1 - summitracing.com


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Our transmission has the T-56 RPO M12 factory rated at 450lbs-ft of torque. Some people have more than that put through their stock T56's with no problems. Torque is more improtant than horsepower in the drive train.

TTC: TREMEC Transmissions don't ask me the stock number I don't know that. But the service manual does spell out 450lb-ft.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

gm4life said:


> TTC: TREMEC Transmissions don't ask me the stock number I don't know that. But the service manual does spell out 450lb-ft.


Wow, some of their heavy duty transmissions can handle over 2000ft/lbs, and the Auxiliary Transmissions can handle over 17,000ft/lbs. 
What kind of a motor puts that out?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Wow, some of their heavy duty transmissions can handle over 2000ft/lbs, and the Auxiliary Transmissions can handle over 17,000ft/lbs.
> What kind of a motor puts that out?


17k ft/lbs... earth moving and strip mining equipment most likely... but, HA that's childs play! Below link is the largest engine built with a little over 100k BHP and the type I used to work on before retiring last year.

Most powerful diesel engine in the world - Image 1 of 8 - gizmag Image Gallery

and its a direct drive, reverse firing engine to go astern that is the power behind one of these;
http://www.langhamindustries.co.uk/PIX/85tonne_propeller.jpg

Attached pic from a piston change out...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey RED your a sexy beast, lol. Is that a bore gauge in your hand?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Most powerful diesel engine in the world - Image 1 of 8 - gizmag Image Gallery


Cool, what is the second and the last picture on the bottom row??


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Hey RED your a sexy beast, lol. Is that a bore gauge in your hand?


lol, covered in a 30 weight oil based sex lure.... Inside mic for a 900 mm bore to take wear down readings on the cylinder liner.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Cool, what is the second and the last picture on the bottom row??


The 2nd pic on the bottom row descending from the top, piston, piston rod, piston rod stuffing box and the bottom mounts to what is called a crosshead guide. These are known as crosshead type engines where the piston is connected to a piston rod which only run vertically up and down. The con rod is fitted between the crank throw and the crosshead guide. The crosshead guide operates like a piston wrist pin on the con rod side and a slipper bearing (rides in a set of babbitted tracks for the whole length of stroke) on the piston rod side. 

Cut away cross sectional drawing;
http://www.amc.edu.au/system/files/images/sulzer_rtflex_60c.gif

Picture of a crosshead piston assembly;
http://www.new4stroke.com/images/Sulzer.jpg

Oh, yea... the last pic.. ??? Good question! Bad pic so I'm guessing they are un-finished piston rods. The quills you see, look like they belong to an oil cooled piston arrangement when the crown and skirt are removed from the respective rod end.


----------



## Feliks (Mar 29, 2009)

*New differential rod*

New differential rod :

One axle stop










Regards Andrew


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

baaadgoat said:


> Hello Fellow Goat owners,
> 
> I believe that ours cars come with a t-56 transmission ? correct if am wrong. I was wondering how much horsepower will the stock transmission and drivetrain hold ? 500 - 600 ? Also where can i find a better transmission ?
> I am planning to be in the 700 range ......thank you for the support , and here is a link for a good upgrade for the money, our cars make @ 290 to 300 dynoed. this will push you well over @ 450hp.
> ...


I've got a friend that is in the low 400's and broke his T-56. He spent 2700 and they changed all the internals to better quality brass and steel parts. 

Any good speed shop is familiar with the T-56, it's used in the Viper, Vette and a bunch of other applications, and can build it to handle the power you are going to be making. My friends transmission should handle in the neighborhood of 700 ft-lbs of torque. 

All vehicles have weak links, the GTO's is it's clutch and stock T-56 if you are going to add power.


----------



## Feliks (Mar 29, 2009)

I simply will look as flat block. It can be cast as a single unit. It did not need the division on the block and head. Because the pistons can be put at the bottom......
It is full 4 stroke engine.





























Regards Andrew:seeya:


----------

